# Yazoo 16 foot by jarhead



## jarhead (Nov 20, 2009)

Boat 1977 Yazoo
Length 16 ft 
Bottom 4 ft 
Beam 6 ft 

Hi everyone. Semper Fi to all of you from an old Marine Corp Viet Nam vet with 5 kids (kids hell, their all grown) and 6 grandkids.

Sorry for the wordy essay, but here goes nothing.
After studying into the “do's and don't's” of the whole process, I finally came up with a concept for my boat conversion. I know when I start, there will be some changes, but hopefully minor ones. 

Proposed problem:	I read and inquired with several boat, welding, and construction engineering experts trying to find the unanimous “bad” results of a conversion. The number one response was – cracking of the hull or spar ribs from stress load. This could be blamed on the installation of rigid framing or boxing in an area of an aluminum boat were the hull was originally allowed to twist or rack slightly to relieve the stress by transferring it through the lateral length of the boat. The rigidity causes the load to “pile” up in a single spot which eventually can cause fatigue and fracturing of the aluminum. For instance, some boats, like mine, have the bench seats mounted to the sides and NOT the bottom. This allows the boat hull to twist (from wakes, waves etc.) under the seat and along the sides. Other boats may be mounted to the floor. If so, the boat twist and yaw does not pass through the bottom or floor. A lot just simply depends on the engineering of the manufacturer. If I were to remove my seats and install a “rigid” frame in its' place, the boat could suffer a fracture under power. If you are only using trolling motors for power, this will be a NON-ISSUE. It is only when you approach the maximum power for which the boat was designed. However, fracture points can occur just from trailering.

Conclusion:	I needed to design a frame that only mounts where the boat is already rigid and allow the rest of the frame to move or float. Most of my frame will be tied only to the front seat. I will not be cannibalizing any of the boat. It will remain in tack and the conversion is designed around the original boat.
I have done many sketches and finally came up with what I think is a decent shot at a functional conversion. I have a CAD drawing of the layout and compartments. I have all my major pieces of plywood fitted into 4x8 sheets to determine the amount of wood, carpet, hinges, wiring etc.

Weight has been one of my major concerns. Some of these conversions actually break the aluminum just being transported on the trailer behind your vehicle due to stress from the load bouncing around on the trailer. Some conversions need more rollers or bunkers to support long spans with larger loads than originally designed. There is already a crack in the bottom of the keel rib on my boat that was probably (according to my welding and metallurgy expert) caused by a duck hunter load in the front of the boat.

I may need some help posting some of my preliminary drawings and photos. I will be starting the actual conversion sometime soon. I just wanted to go ahead and share some info while I was in a typing mood. I am always open to suggestions from everyone. Sharing things stimulates creativity. So, LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK!! 

I know I will learn a lot here. This is a great forum.
I do not know how to put this post in the links area or other index areas. I hope this is the right index for posting this.


Pictures
Compartments - 
The rod compartments will be able to hold a 7' 6" rod with 6 inches under the front deck.
You will be able to walk almost the full length of the boat. When the power or tiller motor is needed just flip back the lid, move your seat and go. Sounds good, hope it works.











The bottom of the boat is covered with Corroplast(sp) sign material with carpeting. VERY light, VERY quiet.
I have already removed the wood/ rhino liner front deck seen here.





Framing structure


----------



## 1436delta (Nov 20, 2009)

HOE RA THANK U FOR EVERYTHING U DID FOR COUNTRY I HAVE A SON THAT IS IN THE CORE HE IS IN CAL ONE TRIP TO IRAQ AND ONE MORE TO GO :mrgreen:


----------



## jarhead (Nov 20, 2009)

Tell your son we are all proud of HIM also. I only spent 3 years in the Corp, but was a Sergeant (platoon Sgt.)with over 9 months in grade when I got out. I was a forward observer and radio operator in Viet Nam with 2 meritorious masts and several recommendations for combat and non-combat promotions. I am personally proud of ALL who serve in our armed forces regardless of the politics of the day.


----------



## gunny146 (Nov 21, 2009)

Semper Fi!!!!!!!


----------



## Cheeseball (Nov 21, 2009)

Nice drawings and a nice boat to start out with! My only suggestion would be to consider the amount of weight you'll have in the back. Two batts, gas, you, engine... Maybe it would be better to distribute some of that weight forward?


----------



## jarhead (Nov 21, 2009)

Good point Cheeseball. I have been very conscientious of weight and it's distribution. I have a revised drawing, as we speak, with the batteries moved forward just abreast of the live well location. I am still playing with weight and distribution. I know the current design is about 200 pounds of wood and braces. 20 gallons of water for live well. 6-9 gallons of gas. Estimated loads for motor. No allocation for carpeting yet. Don't know the weight of a few things. Thanks for bringing it up. Weight and distribution of it is something all of us should keep in mind.


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 21, 2009)

Nice layout drawings! Gonna be a great fishing rig! 8)


----------



## jarhead (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks Waterwings. I hope so. I bought the boat around December of last year for $800 with galvanised trailer. Fishes nice like it is. Real Stable. A 180 pound person can stand on the edge and jump up and down. It moves, but not a lot. I am looking for a 25-35 horse motor for it. I hope to eventually have a stick steering cockpit in front of the live well (front bench seat) some day. Anyhow, thanks for the kind words


----------



## Brine (Nov 22, 2009)

I thank you for your service Jarhead. Good luck with the build!


----------



## bassboy1 (Dec 1, 2009)

First of all, Thank You for your service! :USA1: 

Odd to see another Yazoo around. Save for mine, I have only seen one other before yours.


----------



## jarhead (Dec 1, 2009)

Bassboy: Thanks for the "Thanks". I was proud to serve. 

Yes, I think the Yazoos are not a prominent boat on the forums. I really like mine. VERY STABLE flat bottom. My fishing buddy says it is more stable than his brothers bass boat. I like the wide beam and bottom. It should make for a good conversion. I am busy now working on the barn that will house the project. I am looking forward to the work.

I saw yours a while back. Really nice workmanship. Looks very professional.


----------



## bassboy1 (Dec 7, 2009)

> I saw yours a while back. Really nice workmanship. Looks very professional.


Thanks. Mine's for sale. Want another? :lol: 

They weren't a very big company and didn't stay around very long. The thing I like is the top width. I have found them to be a little wider at the top than other 42" bottom rigs, thus giving better stability, at least that is the way it feels to me. I've put mine through the ringer. With the old 40 on the back (it would really do well with a modern 40), I still get upper 20s - low 30s, pull tubes with it, and have waterskied behind it. Not to mention, loaded it up with 400 pounds of fish habitat ballast, and 2 people, and still maintained 15 mph. For awhile, I fished tourneys with it, on the big lakes with the big boats, about bi-weekly, without a problem. Really been a stout little rig.


----------



## Majorpede (Dec 18, 2009)

jarhead said:


> Tell your son we are all proud of HIM also. I only spent 3 years in the Corp, but was a Sergeant (platoon Sgt.)with over 9 months in grade when I got out. I was a forward observer and radio operator in Viet Nam with 2 meritorious masts and several recommendations for combat and non-combat promotions. I am personally proud of ALL who serve in our armed forces regardless of the politics of the day.




Sorry for getting off topic but its nice to meet a fellow F/O I was a 13f in the Army, loved being on the safe side of that steel rain. Adjust fire, Over. Nice looking project I'm scouting for a Tin Boat as I type so your illustrations are going to help alot!!!


----------



## jarhead (Dec 18, 2009)

Off topic or not, it's good to read a reply. I was with 4 bn 12th, 1st bn 13th "B" (bravo) battery. Covered FO for 9th Marines, and a few others. Was radio chief (Sgt Position) as a Corporal. Was there from 12/17/66 - 1/12/68. Glad I missed TET. And, YES, the steel rain is not good for anyone. (WP included)

Yeh, drawings and sketches really help. These people on this site seem to have a lot going for them. Some of the conversions are incredible. Most of them look very professionally done. I have been drawing mine for some time now. Having a lot of fun just doing the brain scratching. Can't wait to get the money to do the mods. Fixing up my barn/shop to do the work. Gotta get electricity back to it (the barn). Gotta repair the roof. Shopping for a 25-40 hp motor also.


----------

